

Open Letter to European Commission about DRM in HTML5
 - arunc
http://fsfe.org/activities/drm/open-letter-ec-drm-html.en.html

======
sabret00the
The question has been a simple one: Continued dependence upon Flash versus DRM
support in HTML. The answer is simple, transition the world to a post-Flash
video.

The problem, at least where Mozilla stands, is how do you go about that/which
partner should they choose for their Content Decryption Module? Sadly they
opted to throw their weight behind Adobe's closed-source proprietary solution
which doesn't empower their uses or the open web in the slightest.

